# Gaggia Classic Brew Light



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi all, I bought a classic from Mark at Gaggia Manual Service from this forum a couple of weeks ago.

The machine developed a fault just over a week ago in as much as the brew switch light no longer comes on.

If I apply some pressure to the switch (i.e. push it, but not switch it) then the light comes on so I am guessing it may be a dodgy connection?

I contacted Mark for help last week but he's not come back to me so I'm hoping one of you kind and helpful folk on here might be able to assist?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

pull the power cord from out the back of the machine, take the top off (just 2 screws) and have a look at the connections on the back of the switch block.

They are just spade connectors and as you say, one of those might have come loose seeing as how if you push it it comes back on.

Maybe send mark a PM on here, or @ him ( i would but offhand dont know his exact user name)


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks @Jumbo Ratty - I'll give it a go over the weekend.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Does it heat up ok, definitely just a problem with the light?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Does the machine still heat up, or is it just the red light not working?

I would have expected sparks with a dodgy contact for the main power.


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

BaggaZee said:


> Does it heat up ok, definitely just a problem with the light?


Yep, hot water coming out, just no light to indicate it's reached the temp.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

If this is a mains-power switch but it's still providing power then I reckon the problem lies elsewhere. Either in the switch bulb or its signal from the thermostat. It could still just be a connection issue but do check connections further downstream from the switch too.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

It's most likely an internal connection for the little neon light. It is possible to take the switch block apart, but it's a little tricky. If you are DIY happy it may be an easy fix. I've done it a few times on different machines.

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/641078


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

BigEasy said:


> *If I apply some pressure to the switch* (i.e. push it, but not switch it) then the light comes on so I am guessing it may be a dodgy connection?





BaggaZee said:


> If this is a mains-power switch but it's still providing power then I reckon the problem lies elsewhere. Either in the switch bulb or its signal from the thermostat. It could still just be a connection issue but do check connections further downstream from the switch too.


I reckon its related to the switch block, otherwise apply some pressure there would have no effect


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

timmyjj21 said:


> It's most likely an internal connection for the little neon light. It is possible to take the switch block apart, but it's a little tricky. If you are DIY happy it may be an easy fix. I've done it a few times on different machines.
> 
> http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/641078


I'm with timmy on this - it'll be internal to the switch, though proceed with caution as these things can fly apart into a mass of small pieces of metal when you take them apart!


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

MrShades said:


> I'm with timmy on this - it'll be internal to the switch, though proceed with caution as these things can fly apart into a mass of small pieces of metal when you take them apart!


Hmmm.. can't wait...

Thanks (all) for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------

